# Making a straight chalk line



## Wolfman51 (Feb 24, 2007)

Have chalk line held tight about 1/4inch abvoe where you want the mark to be then pull it it up and let it go , as it springs backit will hit the surface and if done properly leave a clearly defined line


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

Wolfman51 said:


> Have chalk line held tight about 1/4inch abvoe where you want the mark to be then pull it it up and let it go , as it springs backit will hit the surface and if done properly leave a clearly defined line


they didn't ask how to make a chalk line, they asked how to make sure it's level.

You can use a 4-foot level and maybe sketch a line with a pencil on the wall, then it's a matter of two people pulling a very tight line that matches that pencil mark... 

Just make sure the true level isn't too far off of your actual house's level, or it will look 'wrong' even though it's at true level. I've made that mistake hanging mirrors and stuff. You step back it just looks bad. Sometimes it's better to just measure X-inches up from the floor or a reference point and make a line that way.

You might also try a laser level, and mark the beam at each end and hold your string ends there...


----------



## sheeter (Jan 14, 2007)

For your project, you would be best served by locating the center of the floor at each end of the hall. Measure the with between the walls and divide by two. Mark that new measurement from one wall, flip the tape around to the other wall to verify that you have the same dimension. Then hold the loose end of the chalkline down on one mark, and gently lower the other end straight down on the mark at the other end with the string pulled taught. With your second hand, pull the center of the string straight up off the floor about 2 or 3 inches and let go. For better results, hold the string off to the side and pop it one time so that the string releases the excess chalk. Doing so will ensure that you have a very defined line. If you don't pop the excess chalk out first, the line will look fuzzy or hairy, indicating excess chalk. Before you start your tiles, check everything. If you have made a mistake, wipe the line away with a damp rag and do it again. I would also recommend that you clear coat your line with clear laquer before you spread the adhesive, otherwise, the line will dissappear as you spread the glue. Lay your tiles on each side of the line, working out and backwards from the center at the far end. Good luck, you'll be a pro in no time!


----------



## Zero Punch (Nov 15, 2005)

In an 8ft hallway I wouldn't worrry that much about the line being off if pulled taunt just not long enought to get much deflection in the string.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

elementx440 said:


> they didn't ask how to make a chalk line, they asked how to make sure it's level.


He didn't ask how to make it level.

He said this, "I'm preparing to install vinyl tile along a hallway about 37 to 38 inches wide and about 8 ft long. How do I make sure my chalk line is completely straight for that entire length"?

It's vinyl tile in a hallway on the floor and he was asking how to snap a straight line.


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Hall flooring*

I think what you want is to have is a strait line running down the hall irregardless of the 37'' to 38'' bow in the walls. I would eye this up by placing 4 tiles spaced down the wall every two feet get a helper to hold one end of the line and eye the line over the top edge of the tiles you should be able to see the bow and cheat the line over so you dont end up up with a gap that will show at you moulding. Mark both ends on the floor. Strike a line point to point then measure over 24'' on both ends this will get you close to the other wall and you can pull a string to check that wall. Step back take a look if all is good, pat yourself on the back and figure out you spacing like 7''/ full tile/ full tile/ 7'' approx. for your 38''.Then you can measure off you first line to get your guide line for your first course of tiles.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Krichton said:


> I'm preparing to install vinyl tile along a hallway about 37 to 38 inches wide and about 8 ft long. How do I make sure my chalk line is completely straight for that entire length? TIA


Could not help but laughing . Did not think there could be that many possible interpretations of how to make a straight chalk line. The question is obviously about keeping the line straight down the length of the hallway. Locate the center of the hallway at each end, and connect the two points with a snapped chalk line. This will keep the tiles in the center of the hall(the most visible) nice and straight, and split any discrepenses from the walls being slightly out of parallel between both edge rows. No need for 4' levels, lasers, RPGs, ATMs, BMWs, or CPR :laughing: . It usually looks better to center the middle tile on the center of the hall, than to have a grout line running down the middle of the hall.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Sounds like you should get an Architect involved with this project.....

IMHO- Consider getting an engineer to check the chalk line, once it's snapped....


:jester:


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Sounds like you should get an Architect involved with this project.....
> 
> IMHO- Consider getting an engineer to check the chalk line, once it's snapped....
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

hey its diy
you know he needs something to build his confidence
i dont know about grout lines on your vinyl tiles but old Joe and Myself dont go for that
by the way if the engineer is checking the line who's driving this crazy train?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Want straight *and* fine? Replace the cotton cord with 30# braided fishing line.


----------

